

Tell HN: No roaming charges throughout North America on T-Mobile - jabo
http://explore.t-mobile.com/3countryplan

======
jabo
I travel between the US and Canada and I find T-Mobile's roaming pricing
liberating. They already used to have unlimited data and texting when roaming
internationally. Now they've made calls unlimited as well when roaming in
North America. Contrast this with say ATT which charges you through the roof
for roaming, I'm wondering what about T-Mobile allows them to offer free
roaming.

~~~
walterbell
Unlimited international data is 2G. The new North America plan offers 4G
within your plan's limit. Note that you need to be upgraded to the new plan,
it's not automatic.

~~~
byoung2
In the last few countries I've been to, I've gotten 3g while roaming, which is
faster than T-mobile promises.

~~~
jabo
Yes, I get 3G as well. In Canada, I already used to get LTE when connected to
Rogers

